# Dometic Toilet Won't Hold Water In Bowl



## David B

Has anybody had a problem with the toilet not holding water in the bowl? I suspect the problem is the rubber seal in the bowl, but i am wondering if this is a easy fix and if others have had the same issue. I took my trailer to the dealer to perform a warranty repair for this and a couple of other items. They said they fixed it, but sure enough the next time we used the trailer the problem was still not fixed. I think they might have put something on the seal such as vaseline or some type of temporary sealant instead of actually fixing the problem. Fixing the problem myself might be a better option as taking the trailer to the dealer is quite a hastle as it takes all day between picking up from storage and driving just over a hour to the dealer.


----------



## Joe/GA

David B said:


> Has anybody had a problem with the toilet not holding water in the bowl? I suspect the problem is the rubber seal in the bowl, but i am wondering if this is a easy fix and if others have had the same issue. I took my trailer to the dealer to perform a warranty repair for this and a couple of other items. They said they fixed it, but sure enough the next time we used the trailer the problem was still not fixed. I think they might have put something on the seal such as vaseline or some type of temporary sealant instead of actually fixing the problem. Fixing the problem myself might be a better option as taking the trailer to the dealer is quite a hastle as it takes all day between picking up from storage and driving just over a hour to the dealer.


Heck, your camper is brand new! You shouldn't have to fix the toilet yourself. I'd be back at the dealer and have them replace the toilet. I wouldn't even settle for a repair.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

The ball and gasket design seems to always have some problems holding water. I spray mine with a little silicone lubricant and it works for quite a while after that. Stay away from vaseline or WD40 despite what others may tell you. They are petroleum based and will eat away the rubber gasket.


----------



## CamperAndy

Let the valve slam shut, you have to slide your foot off the pedal and let the spring drive it shut, if you just lift your foot the ball does not always seat.


----------



## jdpm

As new as your RV is, I can't imagine that the seal is already in need of replacement. If it is out of warranty (or even if it is not), try to tighten the band that hold the toilet bowl to the pedestal. That might fix it. John and I just replaced the seal in ours last month but our rig is going on 4 years old. It was very, very easy - took abot 15 minutes. I got the seal from ebay for half of what Camping World charges. Good luck. Phillip


----------



## Ghosty

Joe/GA said:


> Has anybody had a problem with the toilet not holding water in the bowl? I suspect the problem is the rubber seal in the bowl, but i am wondering if this is a easy fix and if others have had the same issue. I took my trailer to the dealer to perform a warranty repair for this and a couple of other items. They said they fixed it, but sure enough the next time we used the trailer the problem was still not fixed. I think they might have put something on the seal such as vaseline or some type of temporary sealant instead of actually fixing the problem. Fixing the problem myself might be a better option as taking the trailer to the dealer is quite a hastle as it takes all day between picking up from storage and driving just over a hour to the dealer.


Heck, your camper is brand new! You shouldn't have to fix the toilet yourself. I'd be back at the dealer and have them replace the toilet. I wouldn't even settle for a repair.
[/quote]

Not being sarcastic ... BUT ... let me see..:

OPTION 1. Spray some silicone around the seal and let it slam shut a couple of times to fix the problem ...

OPTION 2: Load up the trailer - tow it to the dealer at whatever fuel and time expense that will be -- let it sit with the dealer for several weeks / months -- and all he is going to do is either replace the 0.18 cent washer or spray some silicone on it .. and slam it open and sut a few times...

I can't see them even remotely considering replacing the entire toilet becuase the seal is not working .... it would be the same as you taking a new car back to the dealership with a flat tire and say i want a new car !!!


----------



## David B

I did not know about the silicone trick and the slaming of the valve. I will try these. The funny thing is (or not so funny)is that this is my second problem with the toilet. Several months after purchasing the trailer the toilet started leaking on a camping trip. Thankfully it was not bad and there was no damage. Took it in to the dealer and turns out one of the four mounting bolts was missing from the factory. Easy fix and now this which i took back and they told me they fixed the problem. The reason I dont want to take it back is exactly that it takes most of my Saturday and a lot of gas. Then when it not fixed it leave a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## SDCampers

Have you cleaned the groove around the seal? Sometimes you get some "solid" material in there which doesn't allow it to seal completely. I use a regular round toilet brush that fits in the hole and spin it around while water flows down. Always seems to work.


----------



## Blackjack

Camper Andy has it right. Always happens if you slowly take your foot off the pedal when flushing. Sometimes it won't close all the way for the seal to set.


----------



## Tangooutback

ftwildernessguy said:


> The ball and gasket design seems to always have some problems holding water. I spray mine with a little silicone lubricant and it works for quite a while after that. Stay away from vaseline or WD40 despite what others may tell you. They are petroleum based and will eat away the rubber gasket.


Just to be safe, use Crisco, it's organic...


----------



## Lmbevard

SDCampers said:


> Have you cleaned the groove around the seal? Sometimes you get some "solid" material in there which doesn't allow it to seal completely. I use a regular round toilet brush that fits in the hole and spin it around while water flows down. Always seems to work.


I had the same problem after I bought the camper. The dealer gave me some cleaning compound, about like Softscrub and a flat plastic bristled brush to clean the seal. I found that I had some of the cleaner and a better brush in the stuff that I got with all of the pamplets and instruction sheets. what you do is to make sure the water is turn off, put some of the compound on the brush, open the valve enough to slip the brush between the rubber gasket and the ball valve and then let it close. Carefully run the brush around the edge of gasket several times. turn on the water and open and close the valve several times to get any gunk washed away and then see if it holds water. I had to clean a couple of times till it worked but haven't had any problems since.


----------



## raynardo

I received a tool with my OB when I purchased it new in '06. It kind of looks like an emery board. It's meant to clean any gunk from the seal. I wondering why I may have been the only OB'er to get one.


----------



## gzaleski

I got one, never needed to use it tho.


----------



## luckylynn

raynardo said:


> I received a tool with my OB when I purchased it new in '06. It kind of looks like an emery board. It's meant to clean any gunk from the seal. I wondering why I may have been the only OB'er to get one.


We got one with our Outback too....I used it almost every time after a trip. When we sold the OB I kept it for The Twist(SOB) still use it. It does clean around the inside of the seal good and keeps the junk from building up. Some people just use a round toilet brush to do the same thing. I have been thinking about adding a brush to my supply list,just haven't done so yet.

Happy Camping,Lynn


----------



## azthroop

Already been said, but I have had the same problem from day one. The dealer replaced the gasket a couple of months after I had it, but it was not long before it would not hold water.

I also was told to use some silicone spray and let it "slam" shut a couple of times. This seems to work well until I get to a point where there is not enough silicone in the can to spray at such an angle.









I also had the toilet leak (came out from between the underbelly and trailer so it was not pleasant) and the dealer had to remove the under belly to see the problem. It was a gasket that was not sealing or so I was told. They fixed it under warranty is all that mattered to me.

Good luck with it. I know it helps to have the water in the bowl to keep the stink down!!

Jim
azthroop


----------



## Dub

I have the same problem with mine but it didn't start happening for a year. My campground started using a vacuum honey wagon instead of just one that drains, I think the force of the vacuum has caused the round flush ball to be sucked down a bit and is not flush anymore. I've tried everything from the sprays to letting it slam shut and cleaning it with the little brush that came with all of the papers on the toilet. Sometimes it holds water, but most of the time it doesn't.


----------



## Scoutr2

I know this may sound funny, but every spring after de-winterizing, I use a brush to clean all the crud from the mechanism and rinse a few times. (Minerals in the water can form deposits on the ball when water sits in there for weeks at a time.) But then, I dry the rubber seal and apply a liberal coating of Armorall, like I do with most of the other seals and gaskets in and around the trailer. That rubber gasket absorbs a lot of Armorall every year.

We've been camping in our trailer for 4-1/2 seasons and my gasket still holds water for weeks. Never had a leak problem.

There is the possibility that your plastic ball is slightly out of round or has a slight imperfection in such a place that the seal doesn't completely seal. If that's the case, You'd want to have you dealer address this before the warranty expires. But I'm ot sure how one would be able to detect that.

Mike


----------



## Traveling Tek

Mine was leaking water and it turned out the top was loose from the base and they had to replace the whole unit.


----------



## KTMRacer

Here is what the manual for my Dometic says to do if the bowl slowly leaks:

1) make sure the gasket is clean where the blade slides
2) Using rubber gloves, with the slide open, press down on the rubber gasket working your way around several times
3) Close the slide
4) Immediately fill the bowl with 2 quarts of HOT water and let it set.
5) Repeat steps 2-4 if needed

Mine was slowly leaking, did this several months ago and it now holds water for at least several weeks during storage.


----------

